
Tom Cruise wants to fix your TV by turning off motion smoothing - kensai
https://www.engadget.com/2018/12/04/motion-interpolation-tom-cruise-hdtv-4k/
======
exodust
Old Tom is right. Motion smoothing looks awful in movies. It doesn't represent
what was actually shot, which is never good.

Some people don't care, or don't notice. Me, I turn it off. I don't want fake
computer frames added to the actual frames. For me it looks unnatural, not
because of "psychology" or what I'm used to, but because it actually really is
unnatural due to all those added artificial flavours and colours.

